# Show Us Your CZs



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This area needs some life. Here are some of my CZs, share yours with us. Regards, Richard :-D

CZ75 with Novak Nite Sites and checkered wood Hogue grips:








CZ40B with Hakan grips:








CZ75 PCR with Hakan Flame Birch gripsand Alessi CQC-I holster:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Nice really like that grip on your CZ75 PCR. :-D


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These are my CZ75 Compact & Rami 40 S&W with matching Hakan grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Navy87Guy (Jun 4, 2006)

I have two CZ's - a CZ 75BD 9mm and a CZ 97B. The 97B is one of the special RSR satin nickel finish pistols. I picked it up a couple of weeks ago and I love it. Pics of both guns are on my website, here: http://users.adelphia.net/~navy87guy/index.html

The CZ 75 is sporting a set of rubber panels that I made by removing the finger grooves from a set of Hogue wrap arounds. The 97B is probably going to get something special from Hakan or one of the other grip makers. I just have to decide what goes best with the satin nickel finish!

Jim


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

A terrible picture of my CZ75:








Hakan Grips on my CZ75 with Kadet 22 Conversion Unit and my CZ75 PCR:









Regards,

Richard :lol:


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello all. New here. I have one CZ at present. CZ-52 with Hogue hardwood grips installed: 8) 








]


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Here ya go









You want pics of my girlfriend and her family as well?

:-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> You want pics of my girlfriend and her family as well?
> 
> :-D


Yes...................

..............
..............

I'll wait while U post them..................
...............
...............

:-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We're waitin'........................................ :lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Badman400, how does that CZ52 shoot? I've consisdered getting one 'cause they are so inexpensive and a C & R will do it. You've got a beauty.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I, too, am looking at a CZ52. I'm especially interested in the 7.62 x 25 caliber


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hellooooooo out there, badman400


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just read a review of a 45 ACP CZ (I forget the model # - but its in a current gun magazine), and it was shooting 1 inch or less groups. Damn!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Does it look like this?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that looks lik ethe CZ 100 U have - the polymer one?

This was a metal one - Like the CZ 95 or something like that.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I wish it was mine! Just got the pic somewhere on the net. Looks like a pretty cool gun though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, the CZ 100 looks kinda cool. I saw one recently at the Houston Gander Mountain.

From what I have read, however, they are not as big sellers as the metal CZs.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, just her unless her Moms a MILF. So post up the pictures. :-D


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just read a review of a 45 ACP CZ (I forget the model # - but its in a current gun magazine), and it was shooting 1 inch or less groups. Damn!


The CZ offering in 45 ACP is the 97 B.

It's big. Very big. I'm lucky enough to have hands big enough that the gun feels 'right', but then most CZs do.

It holds 10 rounds in the double-stack magazine.

Yes, it probably is that accurate, but 45s tend to be very accurate. I was shooting the 45s better than I shot the 40s until recently.


----------

